
Not Smart Enough to Succeed: IQ Inequality = Income Inequality - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/not-smart-enough-to-suceed/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From a different article on the same site:

"""Martin Shkreli, a smaller version of Elon Musk, combines wealth with
intellectualism, and is very popular among millennials who are rejecting ‘low-
information’ SJW-liberalism and class warfare in favor of wealth creation,
self-improvement, and intellectualism."""

and

"""Interestingly, on Reddit and 4chan, English, History, and Philosophy majors
are also respected, too, as they sacrifice monetary gains to pursue a ‘higher’
calling. Such degrees, even though they may not pay very well or have
immediate real-world applications, are a solace of intellectual purity,
patience, and understanding in a society spoiled by instant gratification,
ostentatious materialism, ‘low-information’ pandering, and sensationalism.
Both STEM and some liberal arts (not the useless ones like child development
or gender studies) combine authenticity, sufficient intellectual rigor,
introspection, and abstractions. For the math major such abstractions include
axioms, postulates and theorems; for the literature major, it’s words and
grammar; for philosophy, it’s ontology and epistemology. ‘Low-information’
means not circuitous enough, too obvious."""

and I don't know how I'm supposed to take any of this seriously.

~~~
eveningcoffee
Also advocating IQ based basic income and links to eugenics.

